# QSI and G-Wire Programming



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

Does anyone have comprehensive instructions dealing with programming the QSI and G-Wire? 
What I have is at best worthless. 
Thanks 
Bubba


----------



## rpc7271 (Jan 2, 2008)

What do you have?


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

I have a system I purchased in Perry Georgia back in Feb...all I know it is a QSI with a G-Wire board that is suppos to work with the Air-Wire system..and it does not...I explained this to the guys that had a booth there..not impressed with it at all. Can't find anyone with a good set of instructions..and on forum is enough. 

I routinely use Airwire and P-5..which is, for me as lot easier to use. 

Bubba


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Bubba, 
While trying to sort out the K4-QSI-Gwire install, I [with great assist from GregE.] developed a set of CVs along with the key sequence to activate them. I don't know if that would help you or not. 
JimC.


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks for the response Jim, I also got a call from Stan Cedarleaf.... as I told Stan, I have not bumped into anyone that has a good set of instructions dealing with the QSI..so I sold it to Stan, and will turn around and purchae an Air-Wire board with a P-5..should have done that in the beginning, but QSI has a super standing sound that Phoenix shold get on the band wagon and change the standing sounds from engine to engine...I love the Phoenix but am tired of the SAME sounds on every steam sound board. 

With the QSI I am not willing to plop down $70 more dollars for the programming software, when I am not please with what instructions they have to offer from the git go! 

Alas I will go back to my ole standard Airwire and P-5, and PRAY that Phoenix gets on the band wagon and changes the standing sounds more inline with what QSI has to offer in them....untill then I will wait patiently 

Thanks 
Bubba


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Madstang on 07/28/2008 9:38 PM
so I sold it to Stan 
Thanks 
Bubba




Check's in the mail.. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/hehe.gif 

Yup, the check's in the mail.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Bubba, just out of curiosity, what problems did you have? The airwire/p5 is pretty much programmed just like the qsi/gwire is.. 

Regards, Greg 

(JC, CV 29??)


----------

